

Ask HN: Review my project (1000memories for pets) - msencenb

Hey guys,<p>I submitted a show hn 5 days ago that only managed to garner 1 upvote so I thought I would ask you guys for some feedback instead.<p>Basic idea here is 1000memories for pets. There are actually a number of other sites (go ahead and search online pet memorials) but none of them are really up to date. This is most certainly a MVP but feedback on price, design, content, etc is all very welcome!<p>The sites url is www.thepetmemoir.com
======
brandoncordell
I think the price point is decent, maybe a bit much from a customer stand
point. It's hard for me to say really, I've never had a pet pass away as an
adult, just when I was a young child so the value isn't quite there for me in
a first person sense.

It was hard for me to find the demo's. You should add a 'tour' link at the
top, where it's clearly defined for people to see. Might get some conversions
from people that don't even reach the pricing page.

Good luck with your project.

------
bjplink
You could do with a demo/example I think. It's tough to even bother to signup
without knowing what I'm going to be getting.

~~~
msencenb
There are demos on the pricing page... although I should probably put them on
the home page also now that you mention it.

~~~
fezzl
I would do the "Sign Up Now!" with a small "...or see a demo first!" link
below it.

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://www.thepetmemoir.com>

~~~
msencenb
Thanks. Any thoughts or feedback about the site?

~~~
ColinWright
I always get annoyed at the call-to-action button being placed above the
descriptions of what I get. I want to see what I get before I sign-up, and
you're making me scroll down below to fold to try to see what I need to know,
then I need to come back up to the button.

I wouldn't have the "Sign Up" button on the front page like that. I'd have a
careful and considerate but above all short description of the aspects of the
features - I've chosen my wording carefully there - that leads me on to ask
natural questions, that then get answered.

There's a reason why these shopping channel pitches always say "But wait!
There's more!" until they finally have you screaming "YES - BUT WHAT'S THE
BLOODY PRICE!!!" They get you engaged and committed before asking for actual
action.

And those were my immediate thoughts.

Also, what's the point is using valuable landing page real-estate to put the
name of the site with a link to the same page? I refer to the lovingly
designed logo/name at the top left.

I'd say you need to lose half the words, tighten the layout, remove half the
graphics, and lead me through some pages showing the benefits, each with a
subtle call-to-action button that gradually gets more prominent.

But I'm not a designer. I would be interested to see other people's responses
to this critique.

